# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  أجمل العبارات في العالم شوفوها

## مراد الوديان

إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض

.... .... .... ....

يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم

.... .... .... ....

يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة

.... .... .... ....

عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته

.... .... .... ....

إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة

.... .... .... ....

الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين

.... .... .... ....

كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم

.... .... .... ....

لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره

.... .... .... ....

العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً

.... .... .... ....

المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز

.... .... .... ....

لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار

.... .... .... ....

الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى

.... .... .... ....

الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف

.... .... .... ....

اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه

.... .... .... ....

لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا

.... .... .... ....

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك

.... .... .... ....

تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً

.... .... .... ....

ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء

.... .... .... ....

إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب

.... .... .... ....

كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق

.... .... .... ....

إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً

.... .... .... ....

الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير

.... .... .... ....

اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة

.... .... .... ....

نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه

.... .... .... ....

من علت همته , طال همه

.... .... .... ....

من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء

.... .... .... ....

من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً

.... .... .... ....

المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر

.... .... .... ....

لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض

.... .... .... ....

كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن

.... .... .... ....

لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما

.... .... .... ....

الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل

.... .... .... ....

قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار

.... .... .... ....

شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

.... .... .... ....

من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق


.... .... .... ....

أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام

.... .... .... ....

لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه
.... .... .... ....

----------


## M7MD

مشكور يا مراد على الكلام الجميل الرائع

 :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

مشكور على العبارات

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بالفعل عبارات جميلة مشكور مراد [/align]

----------


## الاء

من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً

.... .... .... ....

المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر


كتيرر  حلووو

----------


## دموع الورد

كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
..................................................  ..


اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه


شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
..................................................  ..


اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه


شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ahmad umari

عبارات جميلة..

----------


## شوو

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع :Eh S(15):

----------


## Kasmoo

اوه عبارات حلوه شكرا مراد

----------

